# breeding terns?



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just curious if this is breeding behavior?
they have been doing this for about 2 days now, the pair seems to be "playing" in tight circles
and chasing each other around. then today they got a spot in a corner of the tank
and have been biting off pieces of the sword there. they turned dark black and are chasing others out of there spot.....

and the weird part...............

they are terns

what do you guys think


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks promising !

They do look very dark, keep us informed!

daz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That I believe is referred to as "bluffing" each other out regarding territory.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

They looking good 781...I hope you success with them. very nice tern there.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Based on the pics, I would say that it is simply territorial issues (e.g. body wagging). However, based on your description that sounds like "text book" breeding behavior. Keep an eye on them, and good luck. Perhaps the members in the "breeding forum" could really shed some additional light on this.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is awesome man I hope they breed for you


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

that would be cool if they bred for ya. I'd do some frequent water changes, and see if you cant push them into it.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well they are still at "it"
still no nips and nether has bit or hurt the other

If it is aggression it is like i have never seen
it just looks like they are "playing"
and both have lost there yellow on the belly

it is cool to watch though


----------

